# Eclipse, SVN + Ant



## mvitz (9. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken zum lernen von JavaEE ein kleines Testprojekt für mich durchzuführen.
View = JSP, Servlets
Business = EJB 3.0
Data = JPA

Um die Eclipse spezifischen Projekttypen zu benutzen muss man um dies alles zu erreichen ja 4 Projekte anlegen (EAR, JPA, EJB, Dynamic Web).

Wie organisiert man dies nun, so, dass man die Eclipse Projekttypen hat und das ganze trotzdem noch eine gut in EIN svn repository eincheckbare Struktur hat. Möglichst noch so, dass man das ganze per Subclipse verwalten kann.

Als zweite Frage wäre dann noch, wie man die Chance hat, dass man das Projekt auch unabhängig von Eclipse builden kann, d.h. per Shell und Ant. Dabei sollen das/die Antbuildscripte wenn möglich auch aus Eclipse heraus anzustoßen zu sein.

Optional aber sehr praktisch wäre zudem noch die Möglichkeit mehrfach verwendete Libraries nur einmal vorzuhalten.

mfg
Michael


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2009)

In ein Repository kannst du beliebig viele Projekte eincheckten, ich verstehe nicht ganz wo du ein Problem siehst.
Ob du ant von Eclipse, oder extern aufrufst ist Jacke wie Hose solange du keine Ant Tasks von Eclipse verwendest, da die nur in der Plattform verfügbar sind.


----------



## mvitz (9. Jan 2009)

Evtl. ist mein Problem meine bisher herangehensweise. Meine aktuelle Projektstruktur sieht ca so aus:

```
project
- view
-- build.xml
-- ...
- business
-- build.xml
-- ...
- data
-- build.xml
-- ...
- build.xml
```

Vermutlich lässt sich das von mir beschriebene zumindest zum großen Teil lösen, indem ich es folgendermaßen löse:

```
project
- view
-- build.xml
-- ...
- business
-- build.xml
-- ...
- data
-- build.xml
-- ...
- ear
-- build.xml
-- ...
```

Dann kann man das ganze sowohl über Eclipse als auch über Ant bauen und zudem ist es auch locker in ein svn repository einzuchecken.

Hat man bei dieser Struktur denn die Chance auf der Ebene meiner "Module" einen Ordner "lib" zu erstellen, in den alle öfter verwendeten Libraries gelangen und diese trotzdem in Eclipse so zu referenzieren, dass es bei einem anderen Entwickler nach dem auschecken sofort ohne anpassung möglich ist diese zu benutzen?


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jan 2009)

Klar geht das. Also ein eigenes Projekt für die libs, richtig? Einfach das Projekt referenzieren, die libs in den Buildpath aufnehmen und die Projekt Metadate mit einchecken.
Kannst dir aber auch mal Maven2 anschauen...


----------



## mvitz (9. Jan 2009)

Das mit dem Libsprojekt ging jetzt direkt nicht (zumindest nicht mit Projekttyp "Javaprojekt"), aber das schaue ich mir morgen nochmal in ruhe an.

Das Problem ist natürlich, dass ich unter eclipse die Projekte verknüpfe und Eclipse ja die .java Dateien automatisch dauerhaft kompiliert. Bei den einzelnen Ant-Dateien muss man dann ja immer darauf hinweisen, dass die referenzierten Projekte zumindest vorher kompiliert wurden. Ist also auch nicht so ideal...

Maven2 habe ich mit angefangen. Jedoch fand ich die Benutzung stellenweise abschreckend. Es gab auch irgendwie kein Eclipseplugin mit dem ich das Gefühl hatte komfortabel mit Maven2 zu arbeiten. Wenn du mir da was empfehlen könntest, wäre das ganz nett.

mfg
Michael


----------

